# I rushed my budgie!



## AusGremlin (Sep 25, 2015)

Hello everyone, I rushed my budgie's training, and am about to give up. (This is my first bird and was rather haphazard about the training process)
He is scared of me, I cannot even coax him over with millet! I have done really badly, and any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## philw (Aug 22, 2014)

What is the age of your budgie? Age does make a difference. Have you spent lots of time sitting quietly and talking to him? Have you caught him with your hand (points off)? How long have you been working with him? Don't give up. My budgie was always calm but did not truly bond for several months. He's now an adept talker and always want to be with people. Bad/slow starts can be undone!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi and :welcome: to Talk Budgies!

Training and Bonding with a budgie is all about helping your budgie learn to trust you. You'll need to start over from the beginning and work with him very slowly at his pace.

To build your budgie's trust, sit by his cage and read, talk or sing quietly to him for a period of at least 10-15 minutes, 3 or 4 times day. After the 2nd or 3rd day, rest your hand on the outside of the cage when you talk to him so he'll learn that your hand is safe and will not hurt him.

After a week, rest your hand inside the cage when you talk. 
Don't make sudden moves, don't try to touch him. 
Let his get used to the idea that the hand is now in his safe place and not harming him.

http://talkbudgies.com/training-bonding/237105-using-positive-reinforcement-training.html

http://talkbudgies.com/training-bonding/152809-how-tame-budgie-who-afraid-people.html

To familiarize yourself with the forums, please take the time to read through all of the How To Guides, the FAQs and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
You'll find most of your basic questions are answered after you've read through all of them.

I'm looking forward to hearing all about your budgie and hopefully seeing some pictures hoto: soon!!

TalkBudgies.com Rules and Guidelines
How-To Guides - Talk Budgies Forums
Frequently Asked Questions: Talk Budgies Forums - FAQ
List of Stickies - Talk Budgies Forums

http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295033-prepared-veterinary-care-expense.html 
http://talkbudgies.com/emergency-room/225585-my-birdy-first-aid-kit.html
http://talkbudgies.com/your-budgies-health/102714-quarantine-really-important.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-info-[articles]/227841-50-common-budgie-dangers-watch-out.html

http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/24411-cage-sizes.html
Essentials to a Great Cage-Talk Budgies Forums

http://talkbudgies.com/how-guides/175818-how-post-pictures-photobucket.html 
Examples Of Pictures To Post And Not Post - Talk Budgies Forums
http://talkbudgies.com/mutations-ge...king-mutation-gender-identification-help.html

Helpful Links - Talk Budgies Forums
Budgie Articles Forum - Talk Budgies Forums

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Welcome to talk budgies. As Deborah and Phil have already stated, don't give up, just restart from square one and be very patient. We have a huge amount of excellent info here that will help you along. How long have you had your bird, and could you post a pic or two....

http://talkbudgies.com/how-guides/175818-how-post-pictures-photobucket.html


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Hello firstly you have already past the major hurdle as in you have realized you made an error of judgement. You can still become great friends with your budgie but need to take things slowly and carefully. Simply start getting him used to your being next to his cage without him being scared. Talk to him as often as possible, read out loud from a book, sing to him. Play some music and sit next to him when he makes a noise tell him he is a good boy praise him. This can take a while to happen but it is important to have that trust.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hello and :welcome: to Talk Budgies! 

I agree with all that's been said. Starting over is the best idea right now so your little one can get used to you all over again. With patience, it will pay off  From knowing you did wrong, you have done right, and I know you'll be a great bird parent!

It's great to have you with us and if you have any questions or concerns, please do ask as we'd love to help!


----------

